# Basement Remodel



## Crash_Davis (Nov 27, 2013)

I bought a house last September in Leesburg, VA. A DIY'er apparently tried to finish the basement without much help including drywall and it looked awful. I knew when buying the house that I was going to have to gut the basement and start over. Basically I spent the first few months undoing what he/she did. I am now on to framing and running electrical. I have done about 70% of the framing, I still have to do my home theater room. The basement will have a general Rec area a new 6x8 bath, a small home gym and a 13x19 Theater. I guess you could call it a man cave. 

As you can see from my photo's I used XPS on the foundation and I spray foamed my rim joists. It's unbelievable the difference in temperature down there just from doing that. I plan to use Roxul for the rest of the insulation. It pretty much stays 70 degrees now without doing anything which is nice. I am sure I am going to have a lot of questions and I plan to post pics. I really hope people tell me if I am doing something wrong or can offer suggestions. Don't be too hard on me as it is my first major DIY project. I've done stuff like hardwood, tile, remodel baths, etc but this is a monster project for me. LOL

Anyways, here are the pics so far.

Demo:









Sub-panel and radon fan pipe:









Rec room:









Rec room:









Gym area:









Finished framing home gym and bath is now almost framed out:



















Thanks

Crash


----------



## tommyxv (Jun 19, 2013)

Man... I thought I was looking at my project in your pic with the red beam. LOL. Looks good! I'm getting ready to paint soon. What are you using on the slab? I was going to go with Delta-FL, but went with TYROC instead.


----------



## Crash_Davis (Nov 27, 2013)

You know, I didn't even really think about doing anything to the slab but reading about it makes me want to. Question is how much head room will I lose with the Delta-FL + plywood + carpet??

My gym room will have rubber flooring like this:

http://www.rubberflooringinc.com/rubber-roll/residential-rubber-roll.html

The bath will of course be tiled but the rec room and theater room will have carpet. Not planning on using laminate as I hate it....

Did you fireblock your framing above the rigid foam? Also, did you spray your rim joists? I think it was well worth doing.


----------



## tommyxv (Jun 19, 2013)

Crash_Davis said:


> You know, I didn't even really think about doing anything to the slab but reading about it makes me want to. Question is how much head room will I lose with the Delta-FL + plywood + carpet??
> 
> My gym room will have rubber flooring like this:
> 
> ...


I believe Delta-FL is 5/16" and they recommend minimum 7/16" plywood or OSB. TyROC is 1/2" and you can install any finished flooring directly on top of it. Installation is much easier IMO. It's a floating system that is shipped lapped and goes together with PL Premuim or PL 400. More info about it here: http://www.tyrocinc.com/ (I am not affiliate with them at all)

For the rim and bad joists I cut 2" XPS a little small that the opening and spray foamed around it. Then put R-19 fiberglass on top of it. Thought about spray foaming them, but the kits seemed expensive at the time.


----------



## Crash_Davis (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks, I checked out your thread. You and I have similar standards of doing things so I will definitely be checking in on your thread. I think I will sub out my drywall though, that's tough work by yourself and I think it is an art so I have to find someone that can do a good job for me at a decent price. I am not even close to worrying about it. There really is so much to do no matter the size of your basement. Mine is only about 1000 sq ft but it will definitely keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

The floor looks very dry but can't tell from pictures. Even a small amount of ground moisture can ruin an otherwise perfect flooring install. Just make sure you think about it.


----------



## Crash_Davis (Nov 27, 2013)

chiraldude said:


> The floor looks very dry but can't tell from pictures. Even a small amount of ground moisture can ruin an otherwise perfect flooring install. Just make sure you think about it.


Yeah I have a humidistat down there and it stays about 35%. I have a dehumidifier I run also in the summer and that keeps it dry even with the AC cranked.. I've never seen water in the basement even during Hurricane Sandy, so the basement has been really dry. That can change of course in an instant but I hope not!

Crash


----------



## tommyxv (Jun 19, 2013)

Crash_Davis said:


> Thanks, I checked out your thread. You and I have similar standards of doing things so I will definitely be checking in on your thread. I think I will sub out my drywall though, that's tough work by yourself and I think it is an art so I have to find someone that can do a good job for me at a decent price. I am not even close to worrying about it. There really is so much to do no matter the size of your basement. Mine is only about 1000 sq ft but it will definitely keep me busy for awhile.



Thanks. :thumbsup:. My basement is about 1200 sq ft but I am only finishing 885 sq ft of it. The rest is where the furnace/hw heater, washer/dryer, and my workbench will be. All the rim and band joists are insulated like the finished area. Once I can get all my stuff out of there, I will give the concrete walls and floors a fresh coat of paint and call it a day! 

Good luck with your project. I will be checking in on this thread to see the updates.


----------



## tommyxv (Jun 19, 2013)

I just realized that we have the same chop saw and air compressor. Ryobi and Porter Cable? LOL


----------



## tommyxv (Jun 19, 2013)

tommyxv said:


> I believe Delta-FL is 5/16" and they recommend minimum 7/16" plywood or OSB. TyROC is 1/2" and you can install any finished flooring directly on top of it. Installation is much easier IMO. It's a floating system that is shipped lapped and goes together with PL Premuim or PL 400. More info about it here: http://www.tyrocinc.com/ (I am not affiliate with them at all)


Don't use PL Premium... see my post here:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/alert-tyroc-problem-191417/#post1274289


----------



## Crash_Davis (Nov 27, 2013)

1/25/2014 Update

Some progress on my home theater room. Got the soffit's built and and some lighting installed. Also built out four columns that will have sconces on them. I also installed the Lutron Spacer system which controls 3 lighting zones and stores up to 4 lighting scenes. It is nice because it can be controlled by remote. Next I have to build a small stage up front and wire for speakers and IR-repeaters. I am also starting on some areas for displays.


Did some fireblocking for the soffits:





































Bought this workbench for $70 at Home Depot, it really has helped out for organizing myself.










Theater Room Progress



















Theater room with columns built, temporary lamps in place of sconces.










Lutron spacer system










Sub panel is starting to get populated!


----------



## tommyxv (Jun 19, 2013)

Great job. Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

*#12, 22*; http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-fireblock-framing-37190/

Gary


----------



## Crash_Davis (Nov 27, 2013)

Gary in WA said:


> *#12, 22*; http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-fireblock-framing-37190/
> 
> Gary


Thanks, I have read over that thread and here is how I am fireblocking the framing, just above the XPS, I will then use Roxul to fill any spaces smaller than a couple of inches, this was suggested by the local inspector:


----------



## davegod75 (Jan 3, 2016)

Crash_Davis said:


> Thanks, I have read over that thread and here is how I am fireblocking the framing, just above the XPS, I will then use Roxul to fill any spaces smaller than a couple of inches, this was suggested by the local inspector:
> 
> 
> Did you have to do fireblocking every 10ft' along the wall where you have the XPS. I'm reading that I may have to cut vertical lines in my XPS every 10ft to put a stud against the concrete for fireblocking reasons.


----------



## ron.morrissey (Apr 21, 2016)

This is going to be sick! Planning to throw a bench or squat rack in the gym area?


----------



## Crash_Davis (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for bumping my thread. I forgot about it! I finished most of my basement a long time ago but here are some photo's of it:


----------



## Crash_Davis (Nov 27, 2013)

davegod75 said:


> Crash_Davis said:
> 
> 
> > Did you have to do fireblocking every 10ft' along the wall where you have the XPS. I'm reading that I may have to cut vertical lines in my XPS every 10ft to put a stud against the concrete for fireblocking reasons.
> ...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Came out great Crash. You are just down the road from me as well. I live about 7 minutes from Leesburg further down 7.


----------



## b-boy (Feb 28, 2007)

What type of adhesive did you use for the foam board? 

I'm doing the same project, the same way. 

I'm about 1/2 way through putting up the foam board and I'm unhappy with the adhesion. I've tried 2 different products. One was much better than the other, but I'm still not thrilled with either.


----------

